# 6 MOTIVATION FACTORS



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

*Have any of you lot lost motivation and need to get back on that right path again. Please read these 6 important factors to help you stay motivated and Succeed *

:thumb: * Enjoy! * :thumbup1:​


*1**. Self Efficacy*
​


This has been shown to be one of the most important factors contributing to success in a workout program. Self-efficacy can be defined as your personal belief that you are in fact capable of performing the behavior or achieving your goals.
​




For example, someone with high self-efficacy would have confidence in themselves that they will be able to run for 30 minutes if this is what they decide to do. A person scoring low on self-efficacy on the other hand would not believe they were capable of doing this and therefore would most likely not put in the effort to even try. Believing in yourself and your abilities is a huge component in sticking with your exercise program.















*2. Family and Friend Support.*


Taking up a new exercise regime will require many changes in your daily schedule. You may have to give up some of the responsibilities you previously held in order to find the time to commit to exercising. With a supportive family and friend network, this task will be much easier. 


Maybe your GF/BF/wife or even husband :whistling: will take over the role of cooking meals on certain nights of the week so you can stop at the gym on the way home from work, or a friend might be willing to give up your weekly night at the cinema, on the xbox for a gym session instead. Whatever the compromise, having these people support your goals will make the whole process much less stressful and easier to complete. 



*3. A Positive Attitude*


Having a positive attitude about your workout will go along way to helping you stay motivated and committed to your goals. When you have positive thoughts regarding exercise, it makes it seem like less of a chore and more of an enjoyable experience to you. If you remain positive at all times, even when you may not be seeing all the results you are looking for at the moment, you will still be able to stay focused and look at how far you have come. Being able to look at the big picture is a large step in achieving success, as many of the results you gain from exercise are not noticeable right away, therefore this requires a great deal of patience. By staying positive so that you will see results eventually, you won't get discouraged as quickly and drop out. 

*4. An Action Plan*

The next most important aspect of any workout program or goal for that matter is having an effective action plan. You need to have the means to reach your end and without a detailed account on how you plan on going about obtaining your goals, you will have great difficulty getting there as quickly as you hope.

If you just take a casual approach to your goal, you will most likely waste a lot of time just figuring what steps to take next. By having everything outlined from the beginning you will know where you need to go and in what order. You will also have something to compare your progress to to ensure you are on track with regards to your original plan.

*5. Organisation Skills*
​


Having good organisation is very important when you talk about fitness. Everyday life poses many, many challenges to sticking with a workout routine, from meetings, to family emergencies, to less than ideal weather.
​
You need to be organised enough within your daily life to allow yourself a good deal of time each week to dedicate to fitness and preparing and cooking healthy meals.

If you aren't organised with your time, you will find that other projects keep pushing back your gym appointment and that the drive through looks like a signal sent from god since you have so much work to take home that you can't even think about chopping a vegetable little own cooking a full meal.



A great investment is a daily planner that is large enough for you to schedule all of your tasks in, including your workout. Book your time at the gym in like you would any other appointment. This will ensure nothing steals this time away from you.

*6. Role Model*​
Role models can be very important tools in any type of goal program. By having someone who you look up to, whether it is for their values, their hard work, or how they look, you will be providing yourself with a measure on which to measure yourself with.


 Granted, it is not good to measure yourself against everyone you see, as this may make you start to feel inadequate and upset with yourself, but by having one chosen individual who you wish to become more like, you will be able to compare yourself and see what areas you need to improve on and where you have made a great deal of progress.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you mate


----------



## bodymuscle (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome article. Just copied it on my PC. Will read it fully on later stage.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Great thread with simple tips on how to stay motivated. :thumb:


----------

